# Eliminating streaks in chocolate glaze



## zrtownsend (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello!

I am working on a chocolate glaze that contains glucose, gelatin, cocoa powder, sugar, water and cream to pour over a mousse cake. When the glaze is complete and cooling, I notice gray streaks through it. Stirring reduces this but it comes back as soon as it sits again. The problem is that the streaks transfer to the cake once the glaze is poured.

Does anyone know what causes this streaking and how to eliminate it to ensure the glaze is flawless once poured? By the way, I strained the glaze twice before letting it sit to cool but the streaking is still present.

Thanks!
Zach


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Zach,
I'm stumped. It doesn't sound like a bloom.There is no chocolate, right? Are you using a natural or dutch processed cocoa?
Honestly, I have never used this type of coating? interesting.


----------

